# Has anyone thought of this turbo instead of the c2 turbo kit?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volk...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item518a7aed72


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

stupidity at its peak.

nothing more to say


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually have this kit on my car.

The hp claims on ebay are pretty modest. I make about 550hp and thats only at 12psi, i could run it up to 22 if i wanted. All on stock internals and stock clutch. Runs like a beast. 10 second quarter bro.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I believe it was better said in another thread by Spartanrabbit09. Funny enough, about the same OP! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



spartanrabbit09 said:


> can someone ban this guy lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Good kit. You gain -30whp.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Even though I sold my Jetta a few months ago I still like come on here from time to time and see what people are up to and what new products are coming out for the 2.5L. Like thygreyt's 6spd swap blew my mind and makes me truely miss my Jetta...... but this guy nightshift still pisses me off to no end.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

vw93to85 said:


> ...... but this guy nightshift still pisses me off to no end.


:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vw93to85 said:


> Even though I sold my Jetta a few months ago I still like come on here from time to time and see what people are up to...... but this guy nightshift still pisses me off to no end.


This isnt the only place he trolls... Ive come across nightshift posting retarded questions on some vag youtube videos I check out... He's f*cking everywhere spreading his mental shortness :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vw93to85 said:


> Even though I sold my Jetta a few months ago[...] Like thygreyt's 6spd swap blew my mind and makes me truely miss my Jetta......


thanks for such compliment!

hopefully crackness will be at tonight's meet and then we'll shoot a nice vid!

so just be on the lookout for the tranny swap thread. 

btw... i love the swap!  if you are ever down in fla, let me know so we can meet, and then you can drive the car! 

its incredible fun


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

For everyone's enjoyment...regarding his trolling. A quick google on his SN reveals this...it's not just cars!

http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_4240969/anchors_4242830/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#4242830

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...ertain-coilovers-to-camber-my-front-wheels-or

http://team-xecuter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2238&page=2

http://rc.runryder.com/helicopter/t261017p1/


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> For everyone's enjoyment...regarding his trolling. A quick google on his SN reveals this...it's not just cars!
> 
> http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_4240969/anchors_4242830/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#4242830
> 
> ...


Son of a B*TCH! At least we now know wherehe is located opcorn:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Hahahahahah, this is incredible.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Does it make you wanna start using different SN's for every forum you're on? Kinda creepy, isn't it? All your stupidity is plastered all over the net. All it takes is Google!


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I never was a on that kilometer website. Don't know how my post got there. How did you find all those places where I've been?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

LAWL!!!! ^^^


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

i like this still


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-can-t-handle-turbos&p=68982707#post68982707


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> I never was a on that kilometer website. Don't know how my post got there. *How did you find all those places where I've been?*


because you are the only one who asks those dumbass questions ... :facepalm:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nightshift1983 said:


> I never was a on that kilometer website. Don't know how my post got there. How did you find all those places where I've been?




http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nightshift1983 :screwy:


im sorry but thus is just too funny not to share http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...down-1.5-s-and-it-rains&p=32675021&viewfull=1


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I was totally about to bust out the LMGTFY. Glad somebody did!


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

classic.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

lessthanalex said:


> For everyone's enjoyment...regarding his trolling. A quick google on his SN reveals this...it's not just cars!
> 
> http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/m_4240969/anchors_4242830/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#4242830
> 
> ...


 I am sitting here laughing my witts off. :laugh:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Son of a B*TCH! At least we now know wherehe is located opcorn:


 Yeah, and im located near virginina beach, and we have a vw car club that meets every Wednesday. I think i may know who nightshift really is :facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

who??!?!?!?!?! 

does he really exist?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

a7xogg said:


> Yeah, and im located near virginina beach, and we have a vw car club that meets every Wednesday. I think i may know who nightshift really is :facepalm:


 Good then give him one of these: :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> Yeah, and im located near virginina beach, and we have a vw car club that meets every Wednesday. I think i may know who nightshift really is :facepalm:


:laugh: this is the funniest thread i have seen in a while.

who is this nightshift...lol i know most of the dubbers around these parts but, i dont think i have crossed paths with him. at least if i have he doesnt act like this. :screwy:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

a7xogg said:


> Yeah, and im located near virginina beach, and we have a vw car club that meets every Wednesday. I think i may know who nightshift really is :facepalm:


LMAO he actually might go to meets?! please meet him and take a picture...i wanna see what this guy looks like:laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Well look at it this way, he has given away enough info about his car that a local could most likely figure out who he is...

2007 Rabbit Auto 3 dr w/ Vmaxx coils, dogbone motor mount, Neuspeed short ram intake, Gti skirts, "dual tip dual muffler techtonics" exhaust, votex apparently

That's all I'm finding for now. Keep us posted on if he frequents your meets at all.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And watch he's driving a haldex swapped, fully built, 6 speed rabbit with 5 turbo's of course :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm sure hes gonna come up with a itb set up, and an individual turbo per cylinder... a 5 to 1 intercooler, and q gigabillion hp... just cause he's tired of the flux capacitor


----------

